# Giving away a youth bow



## scorpionwof (Apr 21, 2012)

I will give this bow, and extras to your son or daughter.
I will ship it to your door for free.
You and your child just need to tell my daughter and I why it should come to you.
It is our intention to get as many youth involve with archery as possible, so when you out grow it or upgrade you MUST DO THE SAME!!! 
Let your child decide who it goes to next.
For the next 2 weeks we will read the posts to this thread and decide on MOTHER'S DAY who the bow will go to.
GOOD LUCK and START POSTING
please post only 1 time, so make it good!!


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats awesome man! Great Idea!!!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

That a really nice thing your doing. Keep it up!

On a side note, you'll get lots more views as well as replies if you post this in the classifieds under the Women and Youth Bows sub-forum. Here's a link,

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=139


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

i am posting to you two about this bow for my mother for a great mothers day gift. my mother has always enjoyed watching me shoot tournaments and has always wanted to be involved.We just simply cannot afford to spend a lot on a bow at the moment . she would really enjoy it thanx.J.R. Wood


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

First off I want to thank you guys for doing such an awesome thing! My little sister has been slowly getting into archery with me and is always out shooting in the yard with me but I just dont have the extra money to spend to get her a good bow that she can use. Shes been using a cheap recurve that we picked up at a yard sale but she wants a compound thats a little easier to shoot. Thanks NDbowhunter


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow that is great of you to do like that. Hopefully some great people who truly wants it will get it. And hopefully people are truthful when posting on why they want it.


----------



## scorpionwof (Apr 21, 2012)

It will be a tough decision for sure, there have been a few others in the general archery discussion, its called the "traveling" bow. Check there if ya want also! Good Luck fellow archers!!


----------



## Courtesis (Aug 6, 2011)

I think this is a great idea. My 8 year old daughter, Gina, loves to go out hunting with me and she loves to shoot the bow. Since they are so expensive I have not bought her one yet. Everytime we go to the range I rent one for her, however, she really wants her own. If you decide to give the bow to Gina we promise to do the exact same thing when she outgrows it.


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

i uaually don't ask for things but i would like this bow for my nieces so that when me and my wife go up to my parents to shot they could too because they are always asking to try they are 12 and 8 and i believe i could hook them line and sinker just like my wife if we could get a nice bow for them to shoot. 

this is a good idea i like the idea of passing on old equipment to start people in archery or to help them afford it.


----------



## scorpionwof (Apr 21, 2012)

Courtesis said:


> View attachment 1357552
> I think this is a great idea. My 8 year old daughter, Gina, loves to go out hunting with me and she loves to shoot the bow. Since they are so expensive I have not bought her one yet. Everytime we go to the range I rent one for her, however, she really wants her own. If you decide to give the bow to Gina we promise to do the exact same thing when she outgrows it.


I guess I should have mentioned it is a right handed bow, I see in the pic she is shooting left handed, is she right or left "eye" dominant?


----------



## scorpionwof (Apr 21, 2012)

Cody wins


----------



## scorpionwof (Apr 21, 2012)

closed thread


----------



## Courtesis (Aug 6, 2011)

She is right handed. She wasn't shooting well when she first started so I checked to see if she was left eye dominant.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Very Generous of you!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck to those that try to get this setup.


set from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

Very cool idea!


----------

